# [HELP] I installed wrong firmware on ssd.



## Poolcoder (Sep 27, 2020)

I have an Apacer 120GB SSD, and one day its name changed randomly in the bios to satafirm s11, it kept blue screening my pc, formating it was not an option because the data always kept coming back, so i did research about this satafirm s11 fix, and someone said u should update firmware, but i accidently choose a firmware of a different ssd, and now my ssd doesnt even get detected on my pc, not even is disk management i cant detect it, ive even tried with cmd diskpart, even that doesnt detect my ssd, its acting like its not even connected to my motherboard, but i double checked cables, everything is well connected, but it doesnt get detected even on bios, i need help.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 27, 2020)

SSD is dead, flashing or formatting won't recover the data.
Time to buy a new drive, preferably one that doesn't have the Phison S11 controller which appears to be the commonality among failed drives reporting this.


----------



## Poolcoder (Sep 27, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> SSD is dead, flashing or formatting won't recover the data.
> Time to buy a new drive, preferably one that doesn't have the Phison S11 controller which appears to be the commonality among failed drives reporting this.


Ah alright, i mean i dont want to recover data, i want to recover the ssd, so i can use it again, but since its dead, theres nothing i can do about, but what exactly is this phison s11 can you explain? Thanks


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Poolcoder said:


> Ah alright, i mean i dont want to recover data, i want to recover the ssd, so i can use it again, but since its dead, theres nothing i can do about, but what exactly is this phison s11 can you explain? Thanks


There's a good write up about it here:





						Phison S11 SSD Preview: Toshiba BiCS TLC & Micron 3D MLC
					

TweakTown is the first to test the Phison S11 SSD controller, BiCS TLC, and Micron 3D MLC. Take a close look in our preview of what's to come.




					www.tweaktown.com


----------

